# remote hog



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hanks favorite spot is hanging out on the remote which almost always makes it difficult to change the channel

I swear they make them cute for a reason










Bonus pics:

Failed attempt at nose picking










Camera?


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Awww lovely pic's


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

She is precious  my littles love to sit on them too


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks 
She's such a spoiled little girl


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hank is so beautiful.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hank is gorgeous








She has such pretty pearls in the first pic and I love her beak in the last photo!!

Does she have a nickname? Like you know, a little more girly LOL


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks
I always thought her pearls were really pretty

we mainly call her Hanky or Pretty Girl
She also gets called Fat Girl and Super Chunk(when she's being a pig):lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha I know that already because you said that when you posted your entree at the COTM LOL


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha!
Pic 1 - mine...all mine!!!
Pic 2 - talk to the claw.
:rofl:
Hanky is beautiful.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She really is gorgeous! And she appears to know it too. :lol:
I'm definitely starting to think pearl is my favorite mutation...


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
Pearls rule


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

urbandecayno5 said:


> Pearls rule


Yes they do!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Adorable pics !!! Chance loves to destroy my remotes rather then be cute like that on them hehe


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I've always thought Hank is really pretty, but that first pic shows just how crazy beautiful her pearls are!! What a cutie!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks!
I will pass on all the comments to the little diva :lol:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

The nose picking picture is hilarious!! LOL She is a beauty though.


----------



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's my Limerick doing the same! 








His latest thing is scuttling all over the laptop keyboard and attacking my fingers whenever I try to type. Someone should make a birdy toy that looks like a remote or computer keyboard! Hank is beautiful x


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

My birds all love remotes, too.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

CountryGirlUK said:


> Here's my Limerick doing the same!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous picture
I agree except they need to make a "electronics your bird tries to destroy" package deal
Consisting of keyboard, remote, speaker wires, mouse, cellphone etc:lol:


----------



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

It would cost and arm and a leg to buy and then the birds would be completely disinterested in it and give me that look that says "Mummy, really? Do you think I am stupid or something?!" lol!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel your pain. Rocko likes to sit on my keyboard and sing his heart out, and when I try to type, he attacks my fingers.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I love them all but the bottom one is adorable! It's funny how all tiels have their own expressions!


----------

